# Trojan caught by Avast in a purchased software download!??



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2008)

I was buying a software program and opted to download rather than receive the CDs. The first CD exe file got flagged by Avast and while I was able to continue the download it must have cut a piece out of the file as it had all sorts of decompression errors when I tired to install it. Either Avast is thinking something is a trojan and its not, or it was and somehow got into the company's exe file; either way it was unusable. The company said they'd send me the discs. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? 

Avast thought it found the following:
7/29/2008 1:13:26 PM SYSTEM 1796 Sign of "Win32:Tiny-VP [Trj]"
> has been found in
url deleted to protect the innocent

Thoughts?


----------



## Seb (Jul 29, 2008)

I have seen Avast give a false positive before. It'll make your eyes pop a little when it happens the first time.

That's one of the reasons I moved to AVG but I suppose it could happen with any of them.


----------

